# Ibrick object guard



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi 

Here is a video of ibrick on the object .
Its a video from about a year ago , it was very cold outside but my club also has a litlle field inside.

hope jou enjoy .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEkQOc5Terk


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy Cannelloni. I love this dog! Are you the owner of THE Ibrick Van't Muizenbos


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

James Degale said:


> Holy Cannelloni. I love this dog! Are you the owner of THE Ibrick Van't Muizenbos


Hi , yes this is my dog .

regards dominique


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like him. Nice dog


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent!
Very nice work


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'm just wondering - who is the breeder of the Van 't Muizenbos dogs? I see that they are very good in Belgian ring.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice stuff. It almost looked like the video was put on higher speed lol. Is he a pain in the arse to live with or is he easy? 
Has he had many puppies yet? 


Dominique Domogala said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is a video of ibrick on the object .
> Its a video from about a year ago , it was very cold outside but my club also has a litlle field inside.
> ...


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice  .


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice stuff. It almost looked like the video was put on higher speed lol. Is he a pain in the arse to live with or is he easy?


ha ha, I noticed that as well and I too wondered what he was like when he wasn't working. He certainly seems very enthusiastic when he's on task :smile:


----------



## chris race (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello Dominique,
It is good to see you here!!

Chris Race


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice stuff. It almost looked like the video was put on higher speed lol. Is he a pain in the arse to live with or is he easy?
> Has he had many puppies yet?


 
well during his training and competition i trained him about every day . 4-5 times a week i went to the club , the other days i went to the soccer field , its a 2minutes walk from my house to do retrieve , heeling or any other obedience .

when he is at home in his kennel its a very quiet dog , he doensn't bark without a reason , and if he barks its just to point out that there is someone at the door .If i open the door of his kennel , his back legs are shaking to do some work .



no unfortunaly he hasn't got any offspring , some people asked me when i was in competition but i woulden't risk it because i was afraid it might damage my training . now his leg is better and there is offspring planned in a couple of months . 

i will do a breed with ibrick and then i will keep a son of him to train in belgian ringsport 

regards dominique


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>>now his leg is better and there is offspring planned in a couple of months . 

what happened to his leg, I watched another video of his where he let out a yelp after a jump , but worked through the rest of the exercises..


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>>now his leg is better and there is offspring planned in a couple of months .
> 
> what happened to his leg, I watched another video of his where he let out a yelp after a jump , but worked through the rest of the exercises..


 
yes the contest in paal , he did a jump and came down bad ,but my dog never shows pain so we never really know what is wrong .


i don't really know the reason why he injured his back leg so badly .

but he is a really fast dog and he doens't take care of himself when he works . he is like a kamikaze pilot .


if you look at his last contest in turnhout , you can see it at his back leg . and that was his last contest . he did all his work but after the contest we went to the vet and she said , i am sorry he cut off his achilles tendon . he can never compete again .

i cried for days


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I was glad to read your description of him. It makes me like him even more. I don't know what medical procedures are available over there but in the US there is one that is said to restore ligament damage like it sounds he experienced. I do not know however if anyone with a working dog has ever tried it though. The discussion came up here previously but few people seemed to know much about it. I'm sorry to hear he can no longer compete.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

He is similar to Eriem also in the object guard. Both dogs settle VERY well during the exercise. He seems a few notches higher in drive while on the object than his dad. Fun to watch.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Dominique Domogala said:


> yes the contest in paal , he did a jump and came down bad ,but my dog never shows pain so we never really know what is wrong .
> 
> 
> i don't really know the reason why he injured his back leg so badly .
> ...


Adrenalin causes that they don't show any pain.
Fils tore the knee ligaments and Gast got his shoulder dislocated while working. Both had to be taken out of competition for a whole season but neither of them had yelped when it happened. On the contrary, they both took it out on the decoy and didn't out. I guess they held him responsible. 

That's why I try to always be alert, so I can interrupt the training or the trial before there is irreparable damage.


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Adrenalin causes that they don't show any pain.
> Fils tore the knee ligaments and Gast got his shoulder dislocated while working. Both had to be taken out of competition for a whole season but neither of them had yelped when it happened. On the contrary, they both took it out on the decoy and didn't out. I guess they held him responsible.
> 
> That's why I try to always be alert, so I can interrupt the training or the trial before there is irreparable damage.


 
i completely agree with you martine , adrenaline and complete routine in their work has the down effect that when they have injury's you will not notice them 
or notice too late sometimes. gast was always a very impressive dog to see 

with ibrick accourding to the vet , he already streched his tendon on his back leg before but we did not noticed it at the time .
and on his last contest he made it worse by doing something wrong , what he did we do not know .
after it happend you think about it for days what caused it ! could it be the stopped attack , was it the training when we did esquive when he was not completley warmed up .


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Dominique Domogala said:


> i completely agree with you martine , adrenaline and complete routine in their work has the down effect that when they have injury's you will not notice them
> or notice too late sometimes. gast was always a very impressive dog to see
> 
> with ibrick accourding to the vet , he already streched his tendon on his back leg before but we did not noticed it at the time .
> ...


Problem is that there always are "warning signs" but most of the time you only realize they were there when the damage already has been done.
Then you think "why haven't I notice this before...". 
It has happened to us and I guess to everyone and each time you have learned a lesson.
Unfortunately you can't turn back the clock and change things...

I remember you telling me about Brick limping sometimes and how you were considering making him an orthopedic shoe. It was long before the accident but I guess this was a sign that something might go wrong.
But at that time you don't realize it because the dog doesn't show it. They are so much into their work that they forget about everything.


----------

